# cockapoo meet



## janj (May 16, 2012)

I was wondering if there was going to be a cockapoo meet in south east area. Anytime soon. :ilmc:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I see you're from Hertfordshire. There are a lot of cockapoo owners in this area. If you fancy putting forward a few dates and locations, you could get the ball rolling. 
I'm in St Albans area, not sure which part of Herts you're from.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's been a while since we did a Herts meet. Will check back for a possible meet then...


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

That sounds really good  I'm Bedfordshire so not too far away


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

we are in Stevenage. we go to great ashby park which is very safe environment for the dogs. but there is no coffee house. there is also sherrards woods in Welwyn garden city which has got a pub near by.  but if anyone has any other suggestions that would be nice! we are free most Sundays


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly and I are always up for a meet! :twothumbs: Let me know when and where


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

janj said:


> we are in Stevenage. we go to great ashby park which is very safe environment for the dogs. but there is no coffee house. there is also sherrards woods in Welwyn garden city which has got a pub near by.  but if anyone has any other suggestions that would be nice! we are free most Sundays


Oooh somewhere to get coffee/tea and a loo is always a good idea. I've never been to Sherrads Woods. Where we would be actually meet, is there a car park?


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

There is a car park in the woods which you get to by turning into Rectory Lane,which is off the B197 Digswell Hill,virtually opposite the Red Lion pub who's postcode is AL6 7SU.When you are in Rectory Lane after few hundred yards follow road round bend to right and after another few hundred yards the car park is on the right, just past the riding stables.We can do the 5th or 12th May does 11am sound a good time for everyone? we look forward to meeting some of you !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I definitely can't do the 5th, but can do the 12th. But go with the majority.
Well done for organising Julie.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds great Julie, thanks for organising but unfortunately I can't do either of those dates so I'm afraid I'll have to miss this one . Hope you have a great time.


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

We could also do the 19th of May if that is better for everyone.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The 19th could work for me if it's in the afternoon. It's my son's Holy Communion the day before so there will family still hanging around on the Sunday morning. 

However go with what suits the majority .


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

The 19 th may 3pm Sherrards woods. if more people can come it would be love to meet you all . :ilmc::car:


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

we won't be able to make it today  sorry


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Would have loved to have joined you at your meet but Poppy had her spay couple of days ago.
Here's to the next one.
Hope you had a good day hope somebody takes some photos xx


----------

